# Human Weapon Show: MMA : America's Extreme Fighting!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay tomorrow nights show airs at 10 eastern time on the History Channel.

MMA : America's Extreme Fighting

http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...t_type_id=54992&display_order=3&mini_id=54986


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I will be busyyyyyyyyy......NOT watching that.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure that I'll watch it, if for no other reason to see how Jason compares MMA to MMA...it might make his head explode...sorta like putting a mirror in front of a mirror.


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh...and there's this...



History Channel said:


> They will train with the sport's greatest masters and explore the history of the most successful moves used by these champions, eventually facing off against a skilled MMA fighter in a real exhibition match.



I guess Jason will face off against a _skilled_ MMA fighter...you know, one with a record and stuff...


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 28, 2007)

MMA: _America's_ Extreme Fighting?  Uh-oh, indignant reply from Tez in 4... 3... 2...


----------



## Lynne (Sep 28, 2007)

So, is he going to fight a UFC fighter???!!!!  You know any of those skilled guys (MMA) would like to get hold of either Bill or Jason.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynne said:


> So, is he going to fight a UFC fighter???!!!! You know any of those skilled guys (MMA) would like to get hold of either Bill or Jason.


 
It will be interesting to see who Jason fights. (I am sure it will be Jason that they pick)  It will also be interesting to see if the other person picked has any skills or if it is more like an exhibition match and they are not really going for it like the Muay Thai fight.  Tune in and find out.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 28, 2007)

What an honor to train with Forrest Griffin and Randy Couture.  They were such gentlemen, too.

What do you all think about the results? Did Bill really tie with Rico Rodriguez?  My bull detector went off.  What about Jason's fight?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 28, 2007)

Personally I was more impressed than I thought I'd be.  Jason fought rather well and Bill managed to oaf around decently.  I do think that the actual decision would have gone to Rico, but what do I know?


----------



## Lynne (Sep 28, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Personally I was more impressed than I thought I'd be. Jason fought rather well and Bill managed to oaf around decently. I do think that the actual decision would have gone to Rico, but what do I know?


 
I know that Rico is a big guy but he couldn't be that slow.  I think they gave Bill points for "oaffing around decently."  I was impressed that Bill remembered to use some of the leverage techniques.  It also looks like he's slimmed down a bit so maybe he's a bit faster?

Jason appeared to do very well considering his conditioning wasn't all that great.

I just wonder how "real" the fights were.

Of course, I don't know anything.  But they were fighting champions.   Were there any face shots at all?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 29, 2007)

Missed this one
I wonder if Ishould even try to find it on rerun


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 29, 2007)

I missed all but the fights.  I hope they will rerun it soon. Jason did pretty well.  There were soem (a few) face shots.  He actually submitted his guy.  Bill's fight was in all honesty a joke.  I am sure Rico was a champion in his time. But he was like thirty pounds over weight, hadn't fought in a while and was terribly out of shape.  No conditioning.  In what they showed of the fight he never really shot in at all.  And I am sure that the fighters are told to be careful, you can't ijure the hosts and teh insurance compainies would never go for it. But come on.  You can't tell me Bill is that good.

Brian Jones


----------



## Lynne (Sep 29, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Missed this one
> I wonder if Ishould even try to find it on rerun


Where I live (NY), they replay the Friday edition the following Sunday at 11:00 pm.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought overall it was a good show.  I wish they would not cut away during fights as that always gives me the impression that they are trying to fix the viewers impression of what happened.  With Jason he won via submission.  Still with Bill I thought he did okay but certainly I think they edited it so that there would be a draw.


----------



## Marginal (Sep 30, 2007)

Rico spent most of the match just standing there. Seemed like knew he was fighting a scrub, and he was doing everything in his power to give Bill a chance. 

Does he have a contractual obligation built in that all matches he participates in a draw?


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 1, 2007)

No offense to the 2 guys they picked to fight the hosts but is that the best they could come up with??


----------



## crushing (Oct 1, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> No offense to the 2 guys they picked to fight the hosts but is that the best they could come up with??


 
I think the guys they picked to fight were taking it easy on the hosts, and the one guy got caught in a goofy submission.

Ricco is a former UFC champion, and he may be on his way back.  He looked much better in his IFL fight with Ben Rothwell which went to a judges' decision on 9/20.

The other guy?!?!?


----------

